

How Google cut $3B in taxes since 2007 (interactive graphic) - ujeezy
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/google-tax-cut/

======
petervandijck
Considering half of their taxes goes to the US military, I don't feel
particularly bad about large companies paying less taxes. Even though it's not
perhaps the best of all possible worlds, it's the name of the game, they'd be
stupid not to.

